# Wessen Laich ist das?



## Lucy79 (26. Apr. 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

weil in unsrem Teich gerade die Frühlingsgefühle dazu führen dass mal wieder alle Pflanzen im Randbereich ruiniert werden habe ich gestern die Laichbürsten eingehängt....  heut morgen seh ich viele gelbe Eier daran....    also die von den Goldfischen warn weiss.... nun bin ich nicht sicher, ist das evtl. von unsren Orfen?   oder könnten es die Koi gewesen sein??  Bisher hatten wir nur __ Goldfisch nachwuchs...


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*

also bei uns waren gestern die Orfen schwer am Bachlauf zugange, aber ich dachte immer die vermehren sich im Gartenteich eher nicht.....  Schleien haben wir auch.....


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*

..keiner ne Idee?


----------



## samorai (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*

Hallo Lucy!
Denke mal die Orfen nicht, eher die __ Schleie.Beide Arten gehören zu den Karpfen.Es ist jetzt eine Mutmaßung, ich weiß Orfen brauchen: Strömung und ein Kiesbett. Mit Schleie kenn ich mich gar nicht aus,aber denke die gehen es etwas ruhiger an.Hast Du __ Sonnenbarsche? Nein da müßtest Du ja das  Mänchen übers Nest sehen.Eventuell kann noch ein anderer mehr dazu sagen.Falls es doch wieder erwartend die Orfen sein sollten. dann versuch doch mal ein oder zwei Bilder.


----------



## mg1990 (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*

also ich denke orfeneier sind um einiges größer als goldfischeier. hab es auf jeden fall so in erinnerung


----------



## willi1954 (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Lucy!
> Denke mal die Orfen nicht, eher die __ Schleie.Beide Arten gehören zu den Karpfen.Es ist jetzt eine Mutmaßung, ich weiß Orfen brauchen: Strömung und ein Kiesbett. Mit Schleie kenn ich mich gar nicht aus,aber denke die gehen es etwas ruhiger an.Hast Du __ Sonnenbarsche? Nein da müßtest Du ja das  Mänchen übers Nest sehen.Eventuell kann noch ein anderer mehr dazu sagen.Falls es doch wieder erwartend die Orfen sein sollten. dann versuch doch mal ein oder zwei Bilder.



schleie laichen meist mai-Juni. meine sind noch völlig ruhig.


----------



## Garfield (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*

Hi,



> ich weiß Orfen brauchen: Strömung und ein Kiesbett


habe weder grossartige Stömung noch Kiesbett im Teich , trotzdem sind letztes Jahr 3 junge Goldorfen aufgetaucht, und haben sogar den Winter überlebt.


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*

wir haben nen Bachlauf mit 20.000 l/h und davor eine Pflanzzone mit Kies....  dort waren die vor ein paar Tage auch schwer beschäftigt, ich vermutete aber den Raub von Goldilaich dort...    <Sonnenbarsch haben wir genau EINEN, da vermute ich eher keinen Nachwuchs    hmm.. hab die Laichbürsten mal separiert, werde als abwarten, was draus wird


----------



## samorai (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*

Hallo Lucy!
Ja, dann warte einfach auf die "Überraschung".Wie hoch hängt denn Deine Laichbürste?
Ach Lucy,Dein Bachlauf hat 20qbm und das Teichvolumen nochmal extra? Mein Bachlauf ist "nur" 2m lang und hat die Aufgabe, soviel Sauerstoff wie möglich, in den Teich zu leiten.
Hi Garfield!
Ich habe selbst 3 Blau- und eine Rotorfe, aber da hat sich nie was getan.
Du kannst Dich glücklich schätzen, denn wenn man bei Wikipedia Orfen eingibt, bekommst Du eine sehr ähnliche Antwort.

LG Ron!


----------



## canis (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*

Orfen vermehren sich wohl häufiger im Teich, als wir das erwarten würden. Ich konnte Anfang Woche gerade bei einem Bekannten sehen, wie sich die Orfen vergnügten und die Eier wurden danach auch rasch gefunden. Andere Fische, von denen die Eier stammen könnten, sind keine im Teich. 

Schleien, Karpfen, usw. laichen meist etwas später im Jahr, Orfen sind genau jetzt dran. Damit könnte es sehr wohl Orfenlaich sein.


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*

@ Ron


sorry, war vielleicht blöd ausgedrückt, den Bachlauf laufen 20.000 Liter die Stunde runter....   

die Laichbürste hing knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche


ich hab sie nun im Aquarium ( 260 Liter) und warte mal ab


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*

also... neuster Stand: die Murmelchen haben AUgen, nun kanns nicht mehr lange dauern bis sie rumwuseln....


----------



## willi1954 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> @ Ron
> 
> 
> sorry, war vielleicht blöd ausgedrückt, den Bachlauf laufen 20.000 Liter die Stunde runter....



mit welcher Pumpe und bei welcher Höhendifferenz schaffst du das?


----------



## samorai (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*

He Lucy!
Damit hast idealste Vorraussetzungen für eine Orfenzucht geschaffen.Denn genau diese Parameter brauchen sie,Sauerstoff reiches, fließendes Wasser.Glückwunsch!!!!toll

LG Ron!!


----------



## Blue2002 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*



Garfield schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> habe weder grossartige Stömung noch Kiesbett im Teich , trotzdem sind letztes Jahr 3 junge Goldorfen aufgetaucht, und haben sogar den Winter überlebt.



Ich denke auch schön langsam, dass das mit dem schwer Vermehren im Teich ein Ammenmärchen ist. Nach einem Jahr im Teich zählte ich letzten Herbst 8 Jungtiere. Alle haben den Winter überlebt und sind putzmunter. Und letzte Woche ging es bei den Großen wieder ordentlich zur Sache .....


----------



## samorai (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*

Hi Manuela!
Mal ne Frage; Blau-oder Rotorfen?

LG Ron!


----------



## mg1990 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*

bei mir geht es auch wieder mit den goldorfen rund, die blauorfen sind noch zu jung. am meisten freut es die kois, sind schon ganz wild.
habe übrigens auch keinen bauchlauf oder strömung. sprudler ist auch keiner drin.


----------



## Blue2002 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*



samorai schrieb:


> Hi Manuela!
> Mal ne Frage; Blau-oder Rotorfen?
> 
> LG Ron!



Guten Morgen Ron,

rote kenn ich nicht - hab Goldorfen


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*

@ Willi

hach, die genaue Bezeichnung der Pumpe weiß ich auswendig nicht mehr, die schlürft aber schöne 220 Watt ( ist aber schon ne Energiesparpumpe ;-) )      Höhendifferenz ist ca 1,20 Meter,   die Pumpe packt eigentlich mehr als 20.000 Liter, aber durch die Höhe haben wirs mal ausgemessen....  sind ca 20.000 Liter, die sie bringt


----------



## Lucy79 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*

sie sind g' schlupft ;-)   bin mal gespannt was sich draus entwickelt...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*



Blue2002 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch schön langsam, dass das mit dem schwer Vermehren im Teich ein Ammenmärchen ist. Nach einem Jahr im Teich zählte ich letzten Herbst 8 Jungtiere. Alle haben den Winter überlebt und sind putzmunter. Und letzte Woche ging es bei den Großen wieder ordentlich zur Sache .....



Hi Manuela,

naja, nur 8 überlebende Jungorfen im Herbst von ursprünglich mal 50.000-80.000 im Mai abgelegen Eiern nennt man eher Tropfen auf den heißen Stein (geringe Zufallsvermehrung) 100-200 oder mehr Jungfische sollten da schon das erst Jahr hochkommen um Fischen im Teich den Begiff "leichte Vermehrbarkeit" zu bescheinigen (siehe z.B __ Goldelritze, __ Moderlieschen, __ Goldfisch, __ dreistachliger Stichling, Koi, Sonnenbarsch, ect.)

MfG Frank


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*

also gezählt hab ich die Tierchen noch nicht, sind aber Hunderte.....  Gewusel allerfeinster Art... schwimmende Kommas....     hab die Pumpe ,,Babyfischsicher" gemacht...    bin echt gespannt was es wird...  irgendwie hab ich dies Jahr gar nicht mitbekommen, dass die Koi sich vermehrt haben, normal sind die dann arg laut und randalieren
...


----------



## Blue2002 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wessen Laich ist das?*

Hi Frank,

naja, ich denke mal, dass da meine 4 großen Goldis nicht ganz unschuldig dran waren (und vlt. auch die __ Ringelnatter, die sich für ein paar Tage am Teich eingefunden hatte?) - wie auch immer zum Glück sind nur 8 übrig geblieben ;-) Allerdings sind jährlich 8 Fische mehr eindeutig 8 zuviel, wenn man in der näheren Umgebung keine Abnehmer finden kann :? Und als Köderfutter für meinen Nachbarn, der leidenschaftlicher Angler ist - nein danke


----------

